# Soft Plastic Craw



## macbass (Oct 31, 2002)

sfw it is a toss up which came first the tube or the gene larew craw. i wasfishing tubes in 1987 right after i got my hind end kicked in a tournament by don stevens and him and kevin van dam had just come back from texas and brought the tubes with them and started fishing the salt craw the next year. it was our main stay in a lot of redman tournaments.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

thedude said:


> haha - you know i'm kiddin. i'm usually the last (and sometimes only) person to ever give myself a compliment - so i was thrown off there for a second.
> 
> if you are i need of 3$ husky jerks, i will keep my eyes open for ya. seems like i've been seeing a lot of rogues lately.


Well if you got some meal deals on Rogues, keep me on speed dial!
You know they are a mainstay for us DraC-U PercH guys....
:lol:



macbass said:


> sfw it is a toss up which came first the tube or the gene larew craw. i wasfishing tubes in 1987 right after i got my hind end kicked in a tournament by don stevens and him and kevin van dam had just come back from texas and brought the tubes with them and started fishing the salt craw the next year. it was our main stay in a lot of redman tournaments.


Maybe you're right Denny, but it seems the Salt Craw was the first - sometimes it takes too damn much research to find out.
:evil:
I just know that after all these years, they still work and they do catch fish well. ( no air needed! )


----------



## macbass (Oct 31, 2002)

oh i know that still have a few hundred craws around here...have a few thousand tubes also.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

These lures are all I use while bass fishing. The goby in the middle became my favorite last summer. Its the bass pro version, and is hollow inside, with a slot to add some weight to it if need be. When using it carolina style it moves just like a goby. I still usually put a little weight inside though, just to make it dart around instead of suspending too long.

The top bait is a yum dinger. I carolina rig that as well, and is probably my best fish producer.
I usually only bust out the rapala when fishing from my boat around stumps and trees, most of the time i fish from shore for smallies, so it doesnt get used much. But you can get some pretty cool strikes with it.
Last is the berkley craw with the football jig. The legs don't float at all, but i havent had any issues with that. If you keep it creeping along with only split second pauses the legs raise off the group anyway, in my experience....

I know this was a thread started for craw baits, but it seemed like a good place to throw out some more lure idea's for smallie's.... I've tried other baits, but the ones above are the ones i am the most comfortable with, by far


----------



## smallywally (Feb 4, 2007)

brookies - what size hook do you carolina rig with? I just wonder if too big of a hook would kill the action of the goby.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

You know, i'm not really sure. Its one of the smaller sizes of texas style hooks. I believe its the size smaller than the red hook you see in the picture. I just switched to the smaller size last summer, due to the fact i was getting alot of smaller bass ripping a shredding up my lures. Since the switch i've had alot more hookups, even with the smaller fish

I believe the action of the goby is more related to the amount of weight i shove in the head of the lure. Like i said, its hollow, so the more weight i put in it the more it seems to dart around, and wont leave the bottom as much. Making it more life-like. Use less weight, and it tends to flutter and spin higher in the water column


----------

